# Rescues added to the CMHR Web site



## Gini (Nov 18, 2007)

We have added 1 rescue and 3 turn overs to the CMHR website. I did make a mistake

and the picture of Rose and Stormy needs to be switched. I've let Mona know and

she will switch the pictures when she is able. I'm sorry if my mistake causes any confusion.

These 3 mares were turned over to us due to the owner having a terminal illness. We

really need to find loving homes for these girls. Thank you Lee for picking them up and

fostering them for us.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 18, 2007)

Those little pinto girls are so, so cute! I'm going to be jealous of whomever brings one or more home and I sure hope that you keep us all posted on how they are doing!

Thanks to Lee and family for fostering those cute kids!


----------



## stanlee (Nov 18, 2007)

Gini said:


> We have added 1 rescue and 3 turn overs to the CMHR website. I did make a mistake
> 
> and the picture of Rose and Stormy needs to be switched. I've let Mona know and
> 
> ...












As ususal it is a great pleasure to assist CMHR in any way I can.

Just so everyone knows. These mares are very loving and willing to learn. They crave attention and came from a good home. There owner is very sick and thought the world of them. She tried for over a year to place them but had no luck. She had very limited resources to try to place them. She called me and asked if I could take them and place them in Loving homes as she is no longer physically able to care for them. Well Of course I had to email Gini and ask for assistance. And of course she said yes CMHR will help!!!!!!! And the rest is history. They have been here for a month. They are trimmed, wormed, and vaccinated. The Vet was out Tuesday and pulled coggins and gave them all a clean bill of health











So anyone interested please please email with any questions. I would be happy to let you know anything I know about them and will also send pictures. I will take new ones Tuesday Thanks everyone........LEE



Reijel's Mom said:


> Those little pinto girls are so, so cute! I'm going to be jealous of whomever brings one or more home and I sure hope that you keep us all posted on how they are doing!
> 
> Thanks to Lee and family for fostering those cute kids!



Renee

Rose is waiting for you!!!!!!!!!!! You better hurry and get your adoption forms all filled out and sent in!!!

Rose wants to spend Christmas with you!!!!!!!!






LEE


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 20, 2007)

I know, I know - but she's a bit too pricey for a Christmas gift for me.



But they are ALL cute, cute, cute and I can't wait to hear who adopts them! I really hope whomever does so gives us updated pictures of Rose when she sheds out!






Oh - P.S. - I see CMHR IS on petfinder, I hadn't realized that before - very cool!


----------

